# Hi from new user



## TonyM (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi, white male from the Southeast and looking for some thoughts and possible advice on sexting. I loom forward to hearing what other users have to say.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Welcome to the group!


----------

